# EDP Other error



## RedlineGamer2005 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi! I opened up the LIMITS tab on TS and i see Thermal and EDP Other error in yellow (not red). I checked a few other threads regarding this but they all seem to be using an older version of throttlestop so i couldnt really understand what was going on. How can i get rid of this and what does the error mean? Also this is just a side question but what does the unexpected kernel mode trap BSOD mean on Windows 10?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2021)

RedlineGamer2005 said:


> what does the error mean?


THERMAL under the CORE column in Limit Reasons means that your CPU reached its maximum safe operating temperature and was thermal throttling. A red box indicates that thermal throttling is in progress. A yellow box is just a record that some thermal throttling previously happened. When this happens, you will usually see EDP OTHER under the RING column light up at the exact same time. Always look at the CORE column. That is the important one.

Best to turn on the Log File option while you are playing a game. This will provide you with a record of your CPU performance and how serious your thermal throttling problem is. Throttling for a few milliseconds is enough to trigger those boxes in Limit Reasons. If a CPU is constantly thermal throttling and reducing performance, that is a bigger problem than some brief thermal throttling.


----------



## RedlineGamer2005 (Apr 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> THERMAL under the CORE column in Limit Reasons means that your CPU reached its maximum safe operating temperature and was thermal throttling. A red box indicates that thermal throttling is in progress. A yellow box is just a record that some thermal throttling previously happened. When this happens, you will usually see EDP OTHER under the RING column light up at the exact same time. Always look at the CORE column. That is the important one.
> 
> Best to turn on the Log File option while you are playing a game. This will provide you with a record of your CPU performance and how serious your thermal throttling problem is. Throttling for a few milliseconds is enough to trigger those boxes in Limit Reasons. If a CPU is constantly thermal throttling and reducing performance, that is a bigger problem than some brief thermal throttling.


I see. How do i view the log file? Also should i change anything in the TPL tab? The thermal throttling was to be expected. My coubtry is very hot in the summers and room temperatures arr always 35 to 40 degrees celcius. Sadly i have no AC yet i just have a ceiling fan. What was the BSOD btw incase you happen to know?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2021)

RedlineGamer2005 said:


> How do i view the log file?


You go into the ThrottleStop / Logs folder, double click on the log file, it will open up and show you lots of valuable information.

Not sure what your BSOD was all about. A computer should be stable even at high temperatures. If you undervolt your computer and you see a BSOD, that usually means that you have gone too far and your CPU needs more voltage.



RedlineGamer2005 said:


> should i change anything in the TPL tab?


You did not post a screenshot of the TPL window so it is impossible for me to say what you should do. I have no idea what problems you have or what problem you are trying to solve. No need to adjust anything if everything is OK.


----------

